# John Varvatos Vintage



## litlaur (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, this is not something my fiance would wear, but I absolutely love the way it smells. Maybe I'm a bit weird, but I'm thinking about getting it to wear myself.

Do any of you ladies ever wear cologne? Not unisex fragrances, but MEN'S cologne. There's another one I used before, but I can't remember what it was...


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 5, 2006)

I love the way this smells... I bought it for my boyfriend turned fiance... like 3 years ago... and i think he mostly wears it b/c i love it... when hes out of town i spray my stuffed cow with it before he leaevs and just swoooon over it.


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

I LOVE John Varvatos...it's so MANLY....DH wears it when we go out, so I am always sniffing around his neck....


----------

